# Anyone own an ABS Black Pearl?



## runnin17 (Apr 3, 2010)

Had this case for about a year and I really like it.

Just now starting to go to watercooling and looking to mod this case to optimize for watercooling.  Will be running a PA120.3, one pump, probably a XSPC single bay res and waterblocks to the CPU and my 5870. Just wondering if anyone own's one of these case and has done any modding for watercooling?

I don't have a problem putting my rad on the outside of the case on top since that should improve performance. Any thoughts?

For those who don't know, the Black Pearl case is basically a Lian Li V2000.

Picked it up for $85 shipped a year ago and it has been a great case.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 3, 2010)

buy the full tower one not the mid. is much much better i own 3 of them


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2010)

Unrelated to the topic:  PM me, runnin, and let me know if that WC stuff got to you.


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 3, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> buy the full tower one not the mid. is much much better i own 3 of them



I already have the case. The full tower Black Pearl. Like I said had it for over a year and I really like it.  Just wondering if anyone has done any mods to it to optimize it for watercooling?


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 3, 2010)

the best guy in aplus watercooling. is a member of million dollar pc too. noone can do it better

http://forum.crazypc.ro/showthread.php/6730-Ratusca-quot-style-quot-case-gallery


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> I already have the case. The full tower Black Pearl. Like I said had it for over a year and I really like it.  Just wondering if anyone has done any mods to it to optimize it for watercooling?



With that full tower it won't be very difficult. I just like to play around with things before mounting it up, try to come up with the shortest distance of tubing I need while making it look good. I'm using a V1000, and have tried various things. Since I wanted to keep it all inside the case, I couldn't use anything bigger than a 2x120. I really like pump/reservoir combinations as that saves on space, and it's another less tube to cut and connect.

So, does your case have the divider between the motherboard area and the PSU/HDD area like a V1000 does?

This is your case?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215010&Tpk=11-215-010


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 3, 2010)

or see my old loop configuration here. i will soon post the new configuration complete.

http://tinypic.com/r/xc4vir/5

it can fit more than 4 radiators inside.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> or see my old loop configuration here. i will soon post the new configuration complete.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/xc4vir/5



That's very nice! It looks like art! 

I got the smaller case, just have the CPU cooled, but I can remove the entire loop without taking it apart.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 3, 2010)

erocker i saw ur config before i like it so much the only thing u can do with the 8 pin cable u can drill a hole in the middle plate and pass the cable from here.


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 3, 2010)

erocker said:


> With that full tower it won't be very difficult. I just like to play around with things before mounting it up, try to come up with the shortest distance of tubing I need while making it look good. I'm using a V1000, and have tried various things. Since I wanted to keep it all inside the case, I couldn't use anything bigger than a 2x120. I really like pump/reservoir combinations as that saves on space, and it's another less tube to cut and connect.
> 
> So, does your case have the divider between the motherboard area and the PSU/HDD area like a V1000 does?
> 
> This is your case?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215010&Tpk=11-215-010



Yeah, that's my case.

I'm thinking about mounting my PA120.3 on the outside on the top and cutting out an extra fan grill on the top to make it fit. It currently has two fan grills on top, but there is room to cut out an extra one.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 4, 2010)

im sure that silverstone/tagan aplus/ and lian li work together or some company copies the other.

because if u see the tj07 the black pearl and the v1000 and v1200 are the same.

from the style to fan holders to everything especially lian li and aplus


----------



## runnin17 (Apr 4, 2010)

Those links are awesome. I like the ideas from some of the pics. Will be re-visiting that thread once I get all my parts in.


----------



## caoder (Apr 14, 2010)

sorry for the XS spam but that's where i began   / i have one myself in the (slow) process of being finished

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=232600
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=232108&highlight=Black+Pearl
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=236785&highlight=Black+Pearl
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=237304&highlight=Black+Pearl


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 14, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> the best guy in aplus watercooling. is a member of million dollar pc too. noone can do it better
> 
> http://forum.crazypc.ro/showthread.php/6730-Ratusca-quot-style-quot-case-gallery



Fixed

http://forum.crazypc.ro/showthread....t-case-gallery?p=116335&viewfull=1#post116335


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 14, 2010)

caoder said:


> sorry for the XS spam but that's where i began   / i have one myself in the (slow) process of being finished
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=232600
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=232108&highlight=Black+Pearl
> ...



Shaz! Nice to see you found your way over to TPU!


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Apr 14, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Fixed
> 
> http://forum.crazypc.ro/showthread....t-case-gallery?p=116335&viewfull=1#post116335



it was already fixed..


----------



## caoder (Apr 15, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> Shaz! Nice to see you found your way over to TPU!



sorry not shaz but caoder.. just postin sum of their worklogs as an example for OP


----------



## shazza (Apr 18, 2010)

lol - searching for black pearl builds as I try to finish mine up - lead me to this thread (sNiPeR is on my case to get it finished .  I've been a member for a while, and often cruise the project threads.

@runnin17 - You have so many options for radiators, as has been mentioned, it would be a bit of a shame to put the radiator outside.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 18, 2010)

idk what your talking about shazz, and I am an idiot for thinking you would show up under any other Username OTHER THAN Shazza.


----------



## JGKC9AYC (Apr 21, 2010)

erocker said:


> That's very nice! It looks like art!
> 
> I got the smaller case, just have the CPU cooled, but I can remove the entire loop without taking it apart.
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/loopy.jpg



erocker, I have that same case.
I'm pondering going H2O, but don't know my options short of heavy modding.
I'm running an EX58-UD4P, an i7 920 @ 3.8ghz, HD4870, 2xDVD-R/W's, 3 HDD's.  
Would you mind telling me how you have yours set up?
Thanks.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

JGKC9AYC said:


> erocker, I have that same case.
> I'm pondering going H2O, but don't know my options short of heavy modding.
> I'm running an EX58-UD4P, an i7 920 @ 3.8ghz, HD4870, 2xDVD-R/W's, 3 HDD's.
> Would you mind telling me how you have yours set up?
> Thanks.



Hello!

The parts I'm using:

XSPC RX120 Radiator
MCP355 Swiftech Pump w/ reservoir top
Heatkiller Copper Block

So in order to fit the radiator to the front, I had to cut out the middle divider so it could stick through. These two pics pretty much show what I had to cut:









I couldn't fit a longer radiator this way due to the HDD cage from an Antec 900 being in the way. I had to use that cage due to the obvious lack of room from the W/C gear in the bottom. I figure if I wanted to keep everything inside the case, I could add a 2nd 120mm radiator to the rear exhast as well.

With your setup, if you wanted to water cool everything, I would look into mounting a larger radiator on the outside.

Cheers.


----------



## JGKC9AYC (Apr 23, 2010)

I just hate the thought of an external radiator...they look kinda tacky, IMHO.
It's hard to find a case that'll match the quality of a Lian Li V-series case.


----------

